# Best time to buy fish finder?



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I'm looking to upgrade my fish finder from an antique Lowrance, to a Humminbird (I've had a Minn Kota w/ i-pilot for a while). I'm planning on getting one of the helix units to link.

Have you guys noticed a time of the year that seems to have the best discounts on fish finders? (Spring, 4th of July, Black Friday...)

I've been looking on Facebook and eBay in the meantime.

I'm not in a huge rush to get one, so if it meant I'd save some decent cash I'm fine with my current unit for a while.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

This past February they were on sale with pretty good savings, don't know if it'll happen again


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

February thru early March is always best


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Just bought a helix 10 gen 2 mega si for $1,399 online from scheels. Best price I could find.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my fish finder from an antique Lowrance, to a Humminbird (I've had a Minn Kota w/ i-pilot for a while). I'm planning on getting one of the helix units to link.
> 
> ...


Be careful! If you do not


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry! Dbl post!
Check to see if you have I- pilot link! I have a I-Pilot. It is a self contained unit. GPS, spot lock, save track, etc, etc. but will not talk to a Minn Kota fishfinder. Because it does not have the”LINK”. But they will not tell you it doesn’t talk to a fishfinder. They will sell you whatever you say you want. No questions asked. So I bought a Garmin echomap plus 73sv. On sale $500! It comes with side view, touchscreen, gps, swivel base. chart plotter, Navionics, already loaded, for one price built in the unit. Have not used it yet. Will get back to you. If you have I pilot link. I would get a Minn- Kota Mega image sv 7 or 9.


----------

